# ST-E3-RT & 600RT with Canon 5DIII



## Briand (Sep 24, 2012)

Thinking of switching away from my two 580exII and Pocket Wizard System to the Speedlite Transmitter ST-E3-RT with two 600RTs using 5DIII. I am really hoping someone here can share positive or negative experiences with this setup.


----------



## Studio1930 (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking to do the same. I use the 580EXII flashes with radio poppers and an ST-E2. Love the setup but the ST-E2 is hard to read in bright light since the red lights on it are dim. I had issues this weekend trying to do some A/B ratios since I couldn't see what the setting was. The new ST-E3 should fix that since it has a digital display.


----------



## wopbv4 (Sep 28, 2012)

This is exactly what I did. I replaced the two 580 II with two 600s and the st-e3-rt.
For me the biggest plusses are:
Easy of use, everything can be driven from the camera (1DX), for example changing to HSS, just do it with the camera menu and the flashes change straight away to HSS. With the 580s you had to change it on the flash as well.
Radio control is a real plus. I use the small lastolite softboxes and was always cursing the line of sight issue, I mean the the soft boxes were "blocking" the optical transmission.
Radio control works fantastic, I put one behind a car and it happily fired.
Another (minor) plus is the extended zoom to 200 mm with 600s.


It was a lot of money to change, but as far as I am concerned, it was worth the money.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 28, 2012)

One advantage I see with the PW is using the AC3 is a lot faster than deal with menus for changing groups intensities. Plus change to high speed is automatic with the PW.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 28, 2012)

PW also talk with Sekonic, can be controlled with a Sekonic, and also can control other studio flashes like Einsteins for example.


----------



## Briand (Oct 3, 2012)

Ordered 3 600RTs. I have to spend sometime toying around with these this weekend. I look forward to shooting my next wedding in a month and not have my assistant or myself fumbling around with the pocket wizards Flex & Mini system. Great to have one less thing to attach to light pole or stands


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 3, 2012)

victorwol said:


> PW ... can control other studio flashes like Einsteins for example.



This is the main reason I've stuck with the Mini/Flex setup - I use an Einstein 640 as a main light with Canon Speedlites for background/separation lighting, and the PW's can trigger them all. 

If Canon releases a receiver for their RT system that can trigger a monolight, I'm in...


----------



## Briand (Oct 5, 2012)

Have done some playing around with these, for my uses on the go at a wedding these streamline my workflow by not having to deal with extra devices such as pocket wizards.


----------



## bornshooter (Oct 5, 2012)

i wonder if anyone can help me.. i have a canon 430ex2 and pocketwizards mini and flex the question is if i buy a 600ex-rt and put it on the flex can i trigger the 430 using the 600 optically too?


----------



## MarkeR2002 (Oct 5, 2012)

bornshooter said:


> i wonder if anyone can help me.. i have a canon 430ex2 and pocketwizards mini and flex the question is if i buy a 600ex-rt and put it on the flex can i trigger the 430 using the 600 optically too?



I just purchased two 600rts. At my last wedding, I put one 600rt on camera and had the other 600rt on a stand by the head table I then put my 580ii on a stand by the cake, which was on the other side of the room. When I was by the head table I turned the 600rt on my camera to Radio link to trigger the 600rt off camera. Then when I was by the cake, I turned the 600rt to optical to trigger the 580 off camera. This setup worked for me, but I do plan on getting more 600's, they just work too well and from anywhere. Love how reliable they are using Radio now. ;D


----------



## bornshooter (Oct 5, 2012)

MarkeR2002 said:


> bornshooter said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder if anyone can help me.. i have a canon 430ex2 and pocketwizards mini and flex the question is if i buy a 600ex-rt and put it on the flex can i trigger the 430 using the 600 optically too?
> ...


thanks for your help ideally i will sell the 430ex2 and pocketwizards and get 2 600's and st-e3


----------



## jaayres20 (Oct 5, 2012)

I switched from the pocket wizard system to 3 600ex-rt flashes. I love them and the options they provide. They are very consistant and I enjoy being able to control almost every setting on my off camera flashes from the master. Using the 5D3 you can also utilize group mode where you can assign all flashes to up to 5 groups and change the mode of each group. So mixing manual and ettl is made easy. I would consider getting 3 flashes instead of the St-E3-rt it would only be $300 more and you have an extra flash if you need it or you can shoot with one on camera flash and two off. I do that during wedding receptions and I can make my own light in very difficult situations.


----------



## MarioMachado (Oct 5, 2012)

with the ST-E3 and 600RT, can you sync at any speed using the flash off camera? 

I use 580 with pocket wizard but not happy :/


----------



## jaayres20 (Oct 5, 2012)

MarioMachado said:


> with the ST-E3 and 600RT, can you sync at any speed using the flash off camera?
> 
> I use 580 with pocket wizard but not happy :/



You can utilize high speed sync up to 1/8000 in ettl but not manual.


----------



## gilmorephoto (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm really impressed with the Phottix Odin--100% reliable so far, radio ETTL with any Canon Flash, HSS down to 1/8000, and sync cords for studio strobes and other speedlites. $350 or so. What more could you ask for?


----------



## Click (Oct 6, 2012)

jaayres20 said:


> I switched from the pocket wizard system to 3 600ex-rt flashes.



I did exactly the same thing, and get rid of the PW. I'm very happy with that system. It's working fine up to 170 m.


----------

